# Soap Makin Suppliers



## yellowpencil (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello, I am new to soap making and am wondering where to get the best prices on good quality soap making supplies? I have looked at so many different sites I am  just getting confused. I am eastern standard time. Any help appreciated.


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm a newbie also.  I just ordered from Columbus Foods(Soapers Choice).  Good prices and shipping cost.  I can't wait to get my stuff!


----------



## yellowpencil (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for the information. That is one of the companies that I have been researching. I have printed out some of their prices.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2010)

For fragrance oils i really like Natures Garden Candles; good quality for a decent amount of money, great feedback from customers, accurate discriptions.
For fragrance oils there's New Direction Aromatics
For molds and additives Brambleberry.
For colorants TBK trading
My log molds come from http://www.etsy.com/shop/dccinc21648 and I simply love them


----------



## yellowpencil (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the information. I will print this off right now.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is a web site with suppliers by state. http://www.suppliersbystate.com/state-listings.php


----------



## yellowpencil (Oct 19, 2010)

Great resource! Copied that down too!


----------



## cmd439 (Nov 3, 2010)

For oils in larger quantities-Columbus
For FOs and oils in small quantities-Brambleberry
For dry additives (charcoal, oxides, milk powders, some packaging) Texas Natural Supply


----------



## yellowpencil (Nov 3, 2010)

*soap suppliers*

Thanks for the info. I have ordered some stuff from Brambleberry already and I was very satisfied with it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: soap suppliers*



			
				yellowpencil said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. I have ordered some stuff from Brambleberry already and I was very satisfied with it.


Any chance you could change your font back to black? It's hard to read for the old timers like me. Thanks!


----------

